# Middle earth sampler



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

just received it. looks good, smells good, cant wait to have a taste. i also ordered 2 oz of shortcut to mushrooms because it got 4 stars on tobaccoreviews.com. seems like a good deal. got it all for less than 20.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

:frusty:

I wanna try...out:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Please let us know what you think!


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

$10 sampler 5 tobaccos.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh I know how much they are, I am just broke, so in this case, just jealous, lol.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Highly recommend the sampler. It's two vanilla aromatics (Treebeard, Longbottom Leaf), a VaPer (Old Toby), and two really unusual, addictive English aromatics (Shortcut to Mushrooms, Ruins of Isengard).

I ordered 8 oz of Ruins. It's not like anything I've had before. Smokey and sweet and sinister.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I plan on ordering it sooner or later. Sounds good, I like Va-pers, so at least Ill like that.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

did it come in the baggies or did you repackage it?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine came in 5 of those little baggies. About 1/2 oz per.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Omahaboy said:


> just received it. looks good, smells good, cant wait to have a taste. *i also ordered 2 oz of shortcut to mushrooms* because it got 4 stars on tobaccoreviews.com. seems like a good deal. got it all for less than 20.


This is an excellent tobacco. One of my favorites, and ALWAYS in my rotation. Good pick up! I love the room note of this blend as well.

Guess I'll have to have a bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> did it come in the baggies or did you repackage it?


yea. it comes packages in the little baggies in a much bigger baggie, so they are safe. they mailed it in a white post office envelope though which is my only gripe but it wasn't a big deal and wont stop me from buying from them in the future


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Wait until you try the Shortcut to Mushrooms. That's been the only aromatic that I enjoy so far. I'm deciding when to pull the trigger on the sampler. I've spent waaaaaaay to much on pipes and cigars this week


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So far, STM is the only one I've enjoyed. I've got two left to try though. 

Old Toby & Longbottom Leaf are terrible.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> So far, STM is the only one I've enjoyed. I've got two left to try though.
> 
> Old Toby & Longbottom Leaf are terrible.


Report back on Ruins, once you get to try it. I'd love to hear some other opinions (aside from the fanboys on tobaccoreviews.com).


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I've only tried two blends of the middle earth series. Short cut to mushrooms and tree beard. STM is the tobacco that started my love of the pipe. I have a few ounces I still dip into, plus a half pound in my cellar. 

Tree Beard on the other hand was ok, but lacked in flavor. The room note must have been amazing, because every time I smoked it I got a complement. 

Have any other VaPer lovers like Old Toby?

Edit: just saw commonsenseman's opnion haha


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> So far, STM is the only one I've enjoyed. I've got two left to try though.
> 
> Old Toby & Longbottom Leaf are terrible.


If you don't like them, I will relieve you of them.


----------



## kanageddaamen (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for this. I am a fairly big fan of aromatics (typical, I think, for new smokers) and was looking for some new suggestions.

Ordered the sampler as soon as I finished reading the thread


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

This looks like a fun sampler to try. Thanks for the options on it.


----------

